# سؤال بجد محيرنى ??



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

انا نفسى اعرف ايه معايير لبس المرأة ف المسيحية 
يعنى احنا مثلا ف الاسلام المفروض الجسم كله يكون متغطى ب لبس لا يشف ولا يصف الا الوجه و الكفين يبانوا و ده طبعا مع الحجاب و اللى تلبس غير كدة تبقى بتعصى ربنا
ايه بقى اللبس اللى المفروض تلبسه المرأة ف المسيحيه و بكده تكون راضية ربها و ربها راضى عنها
و طبعا ياريت الكلام يكون ب ادلة من الانجيل 
شكرا مستنيه حد يوضحلى


----------



## sit (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

دينا اسف جدا لني ما راح اقدر اساعدك صحيح انني مسيحي ولكن لا افهم في الدين شيء
لقد احببت اسمع النصائح من المسلمين قبل المسيحين 
انا لدي مشكله كبيره جدا فهل يمكنك ان تساعديني


----------



## peace_86 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

أهم شي يا دينا أن المراة تكون محتشمة..
كذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون محتشماً ..

وطبعاً لكل بلد له طريقته..
إحنا في الشرق نشوف مثلاً ساق المراة فيها شي من (العيب)
عكس امريكا إللي بتشوف أنو الساق شي طبيعي..

في إيران مثلاً.,. الحجاب فرض قانوني..
لذلك لو ما لبست الغيرانية المسيحية غطاء على رأسها.. يمكن راح تثير مشاكل..
وتصير فوضة..
لكن الحجاب في بلادنا مش هو إللي يصون المرأة..

يعني لكل بلد وتقاليده..
أنا هذا رأيي..

(وتذكر بأن المرأة إنسانة.. لازم تعيش حياتها.. إنما بحدود)

وشكراً ..


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف ايه معايير لبس المرأة ف المسيحية
> يعنى احنا مثلا ف الاسلام المفروض الجسم كله يكون متغطى ب لبس لا يشف ولا يصف الا الوجه و الكفين يبانوا و ده طبعا مع الحجاب و اللى تلبس غير كدة تبقى بتعصى ربنا
> ايه بقى اللبس اللى المفروض تلبسه المرأة ف المسيحيه و بكده تكون راضية ربها و ربها راضى عنها
> و طبعا ياريت الكلام يكون ب ادلة من الانجيل
> شكرا مستنيه حد يوضحلى



الاخت دينا..

هذا الموضوع قد تم مناقشته في موضوع هنا في المنتدي.. سأبحث لك عنه و اضيفه هنا..

و لكن لي سؤال :
هل الزي المحتشم يجعل من مرتديه ايضا محتشما؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا..فالذي هو مجرد زي يرتيده الانسان و يخلعه.. و لكن ماذا عن الاخلاق نفسها؟؟؟

في المسيحية علمنا السيد المسيح الاحتشام..و الاخلاق الطيبة..

فنجد ان الزي المحتشم للمرأة المحتشمة هو احد البديهيات..
و لكن الذي المحتشم للمرأة الغير محتشمة هو مجرد فرض او تغطية او تورية لاشياء اخري..


فالكتاب المقدس اهتم بحشمة الننفس و الاخلاق قبل الذي.. و بالتالي اصبح من البديهي ارتداء الزي المحتشم.

اذن من المنظور المسيحي.. كل من ترتدي زي محتشم هي بالفعل محتشمة..

و لكن ايضا علمتنا المسيحية بأن لا نلقي اعبائنا علي الغير و لا نلقي اخطائنا علي الغير..
فالمسؤولية في الحياة يتحملها كل انسان و لا يوجد ما يسمي بألقاء مسؤلية معينة علي شخص معين دون الاخر..

فالحشمة  ليست هي فقط مطلوبة من المرأة بل من الرجل ايضا.. 
فيجب علي الرجل ان ينقي عينه و قلبه من الشر و الفكر الشرير... 
فأذا مرت عليه امرأة غير محتشمة فهو لن ينظر اليها... لان الله لن يلقي العقاب علي المرأة فقط بل علي الناظر ايضا..
لان الناظر يتحمل مسؤلية الخطاء تماما مثل هذه المرأة لانه القي النظر اليها و اشتهاها.. و بالتالي اصبح هو ايضا خاطئ.. 

فهذا هو عدل الله... المرأة المتبرجة ستحاسب لتبرجها.. و الرجل الناظر اليها سيعاقب علي نظره لها..
يقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية
[Q-BIBLE]
رومية 2
  [SIZE=-2]1  لذلك انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان كل من يدين.لانك في ما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك.لانك انت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الامور بعينها.[/SIZE]
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## maria123 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

شكرا كتير اخ انت الفادي على توضيح الامور 
انا كل يوم بتعلم معلومات مفيدة و جديدة بهل مندا الرائع
اتمنى الك التوفيق


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

اختي  الحبيبة دينا ساوضح لكي 
اولا دينا


أن النساء دخلن أفواجًا في الكنيسة الأولى، واحتللن مركزًا مرموقًا (ليدية، فيبة، برسكلة...). وأن بولس كيّف المسيحيّة مع العالم الروماني الذي جعل المرأة تشارك في الليتورجا، وفي الكهنوت. وأنه يطبّق مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة (غل 3: 28؛ 1كور 14: 26) على شعائر العبادة. ولكن الرسول (أو تلاميذه الذين رأوا أفكاره متقدّمة فخافوا من الشكوك) يهمّه الترتيب والنظام. فطلب من المرأة الحشمة في الاجتماعات، بل السكوت... رج 1كور 11: 5- 15. نجد هنا كلامًا عن الزينة. هناك مقابلة لا تنفي بل تدلّ على التفوّق. جمال المرأة ليس أولاً بالذهب والحلل الفاخرة، بل بالأعمال الصالحة.
وهكذا نكون تجاه مقابلة بين زينة الجسد وزينة النفس. نقرأ مثلاً في الأدب الدنيويّ: ،"اذن، لا تتزيّن النساء بالذهب والحجارة الكريمة، ولا بالثياب المزهرة، ولا بالارجوان، بل بالفضيلة، بالحبّ الزوجيّ، بالحنان الأموميّ، بالطاعة والاعتدال". وشدّدت 1تم على الأعمال الصالحة، الحسنة، الجميلة (2كور 9: 8؛ أف 2: 10؛ كو 1: 10). هناك جمال جسديّ، وهناك جمال روحيّ. هذا الأخير يليق (برابو) بشكل خاص بالمرأة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



> لا تتزيّن النساء بالذهب والحجارة الكريمة، ولا بالثياب المزهرة، ولا بالارجوان،



اي لا تكثر منهم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

لن أتكلم ولكن سأترك الكتاب المقدس يتكلم:

و اما كل امراة تصلي او تتنبا و راسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.
اذ المراة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها و ان كان قبيحا بالمراة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط. ( 1 كو 11 : 5، 6 )

و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن ( 1 تى 2 : 9 )

و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب ( 1 بط 3 : 3 )


----------



## الكومندو (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

انا لا اعلم دخل كل بلد في زي المراة الدين هو من يحدد لبس الانسان فنحن نعيش حسب ما يريد ربنا جل وعلا لا حسب اهوائنا ثم ان ظاهر المراة دليل علي باطنها والباطن يعكس الظاهر فهذه حقيقة واضحة اما الحالات الشاذة ليس لنا دخل بها نحن يهمنا العام 
اما لباس المراة في المسيحية فقد تكلم فيه marounandrew من الكتاب المقدس ونري انه من الواجب علي المراة المسيحية ان تغطي شعرها حال الصلاة فلانها في موضع صلاة لربها اي انها في اشرف حال وهو الصلاة واقول اليس يجب علي المراة المسيحية ان تظل بتلك الهيئة المقدسة الطاهرة وان تظل عليها في كل حال؟؟؟


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



sit قال:


> دينا اسف جدا لني ما راح اقدر اساعدك صحيح انني مسيحي ولكن لا افهم في الدين شيء
> لقد احببت اسمع النصائح من المسلمين قبل المسيحين
> انا لدي مشكله كبيره جدا فهل يمكنك ان تساعديني



و انا تحت امرك بأذن الله لو اعرف هساعدك


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



peace_86 قال:


> أهم شي يا دينا أن المراة تكون محتشمة..
> كذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون محتشماً ..
> 
> وطبعاً لكل بلد له طريقته..
> ...




لكل بلد تقاليده ازاى كده حضرتك بتخلى الدين نسبى متغير مع ان الدين واحد والله واحد مهما اختلف المكان 
يعنى مش هتفرق اذا كنت انا فى امريكا ولا فى ايران ولا ف مصر عشان اغطى نفسى مش هروح امريكا البس مايوه و اقول هناك مش عيب 
و لو الحجاب مش بيصون المرأة امال ايه اللى بيصونها غير اللبس المحتشم حتى مش شرط حجاب 
و المرأة انسانة و لازم تعيش حياتها ازاى يعنى ? تعيش حياتها يعنى ايه


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



انت الفادي قال:


> الاخت دينا..
> 
> هذا الموضوع قد تم مناقشته في موضوع هنا في المنتدي.. سأبحث لك عنه و اضيفه هنا..
> 
> ...



برضه حضرتك موضحتلييش ايه معاير اللبس المحتشم ده ?? 
و حاجة كمان الكياج و التبرج و المسيحية حرام?
يعنى مثلا ابقى لابسة ايه لو انا واحدة مسيحية و يبقى محتشم


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



marounandrew قال:


> اختي  الحبيبة دينا ساوضح لكي
> اولا دينا
> 
> 
> ...



حضرتك انا مبتكلمش عن المساواة و لا عن ايه هو الاحتشام بشكل عام
انا بتكلم عن حاجة واحدة و هى الاحتشام الخارجى يعنى فى اللبس بيكون ازاى


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



marounandrew قال:


> لن أتكلم ولكن سأترك الكتاب المقدس يتكلم:
> 
> و اما كل امراة تصلي او تتنبا و راسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه.
> اذ المراة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها و ان كان قبيحا بالمراة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط. ( 1 كو 11 : 5، 6 )
> ...



يعنى المفروض و هى بتصلى تكون مغطية شعرها ?


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> برضه حضرتك موضحتلييش ايه معاير اللبس المحتشم ده ??
> و حاجة كمان الكياج و التبرج و المسيحية حرام?
> يعنى مثلا ابقى لابسة ايه لو انا واحدة مسيحية و يبقى محتشم



عزيزتي دينة...
اسألك سؤال و اجابته قد تحسم الموضوع..

هل انت انسانة محتشمة؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى المفروض و هى بتصلى تكون مغطية شعرها ?



عزيزتي...
شعر المرأة زينتها...فهذه هي الزينة الوحيدة التي تقدر ان تتزين بها...و لكن في الصلاة...لا يوجد جمال او زينة الا زينة الايمان و الحضرة الالهية..فيجب عندها ان تغطي شعرها


و انتظر منك رد علي سؤال:
هل انت انسانة محتشمة؟؟
لا تعتقدي ان هذا اسائة الي شخصك بل هو مجرد سؤال حتي اقدر ان اوصل لك الفكرة.


----------



## good_man (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه

عزيزتي دينة...
اسألك سؤال و اجابته قد تحسم الموضوع..

هل انت انسانة محتشمة؟؟؟​

هل حبيبى تعتقد ان الاجابه على هذا سوف تنهى الموضوع

فلا يهمنا ان كانت محتشمه ام لا فنحن نتحدث عن الاصل فى الدين

وليس سلوك الفرد 


ما لاحظته بلبله فى الرد منكم من حاول الهروب فى تعريف الحشمه

او عن الحشمه الداخله للفرد

والى قال الراجل لازم يحتشم



ومنكم من طرح اسئله غريبه


هيا كا ما تسال عنه هل يوجد فى المسيحيه شىء يحكم لبس المراه

تكون الاجابه بنعم او لا

وان كان فيه يذكر ماهى الحدود او ما هو متاح من الانجيل​


----------



## samer12 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



good_man قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه
> 
> ...


  سلام ونعمة 
يعني هل برأيك أن على الله تحديد المناطق التي على المرأة تغطيتها حتى تكون المرأة بهذه الحالة محتشمة بنظره 
ويجب على الله تذكير المرأة بان عليها تغطية هذه المنطقة أو تلك لكي يحل عليها رضاه ؟؟
هذا الكلام سخيف ولا يتعدى العادات فهناك الكثير من البلاد التي لا دين لها ولكنها تلبس نسائها بطريقة أقرب ما تكون إلى الطريقة الإسلامية ولكن بنفس الوقت لا ترى من هذه الشعوب إلا ما هو مكروه عند الرب مثل تقديم الزوجة للغير أو الزواج بدون حساب . 
ستجد عندهم إذا الحشمة المطلوبة باللباس ولكن هل ستجد ما يرضي الله .
أما عن سؤال دينا . فيقول الكتاب المقدس (الويل لمن يحمل غيره على فعل الخطيئة )
وبهذا على المرأة أن تكون محتشمة بلباسها وبفكرها كي لا تحمل غيرها على فعل الخطيئة لا أن ترتدي حجاب أو نقاب أو .... الخ ومن ثم ...................الخ ولكي التقدير


----------



## nabil7070 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

الاخ sit  الا ماهو نوع المساعد الذى تحتاج اليه راسلنى على الاميل  nabil_mtb******.com ام  انك لاتقبل مساعدات لامن النساء اخوك المسلم  نبيل


----------



## samer12 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



nabil7070 قال:


> الاخ sit  الا ماهو نوع المساعد الذى تحتاج اليه راسلنى على الاميل  nabil_mtb******.com ام  انك لاتقبل مساعدات لامن النساء اخوك المسلم  نبيل


   العضو sit  منكم وإليكم


----------



## good_man (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه





> يعني هل برأيك أن على الله تحديد المناطق التي على المرأة تغطيتها حتى تكون المرأة بهذه الحالة محتشمة بنظره



وهنا تظهر عظمه الاسلام الذى لم يترك شىء فى شئون الحياه الاجتماعيه او الدينيه الا واظهرها وتحدث فيها 

ويجب على الله تذكير المرأة بان عليها تغطية هذه المنطقة أو تلك لكي يحل عليها رضاه ؟؟​
الاسلام عظم المراه بقدر لا يوصف فالمراه فى الاسلام جوهره لا ينظر اليها 
اى احد ولا يلمسها اى احد ولكن من يقدرها ويدفع مهرها هو من يستحق ان ياخذها بالزواج اما من ترخص نفسها وتمشى شبه عاريه فلا سعر لها ما دامت تحت نظرى ماذا اريد اكثر من هذا 


وهذا ما نراه اليوم 




> هذا الكلام سخيف ولا يتعدى العادات فهناك الكثير من البلاد التي لا دين لها ولكنها تلبس نسائها بطريقة أقرب ما تكون إلى الطريقة الإسلامية ولكن بنفس الوقت لا ترى من هذه الشعوب إلا ما هو مكروه عند الرب مثل تقديم الزوجة للغير أو الزواج بدون حساب ستجد عندهم إذا الحشمة المطلوبة باللباس ولكن هل ستجد ما يرضي الله




وهذا ايضا يدل على عظمه الاسلام

فالاسلام دين الفطره 

نعم انا معك هناك قبائل  التى لا دين لها تلبس نسائها مثل الاسلام ولكنهم يفعلون ويفعلون

لان تغطيه شعر المراه وستر نفسها هوا الفطره الطبيعيه التى نولد عليها

اما ان كانوا يفعلون ويفعلون لسبب بسيط جدا

انهم ليسوا مسلمين فلا يوجد منظم لحياتهم الاجتماعيه والشخصيه



.


> أما عن سؤال دينا . فيقول الكتاب المقدس (الويل لمن يحمل غيره على فعل الخطيئة )




ولكن بطريقه غير مباشره اى ليس لها سلطان على هذا الامر


وان كان كذلك لماذا تبوحون للمراه بالتبرج والخروج بشعرها اليس هذا يعتبر

مخالفه لدينكم




> وبهذا على المرأة أن تكون محتشمة بلباسها وبفكرها كي لا تحمل غيرها على فعل الخطيئة لا أن ترتدي حجاب أو نقاب أو .... الخ ومن ثم ...................الخ



اذا كان بغير الحجاب اذا بماذا

بترك شعرها ولبس الملابس التى تظهر اكثر مما تخفى ​


----------



## samer12 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

  سلام ونعمة 



> وهنا تظهر عظمه الاسلام الذى لم يترك شىء فى شئون الحياه الاجتماعيه او الدينيه الا واظهرها وتحدث فيها


 وهل مطلوب من الله أن يكون بمثابة مصمم أزياء لحضرتك 
لكي يكون الله بذلك لم يترك لا صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وينزل بها رأيه ​


> الاسلام عظم المراه بقدر لا يوصف فالمراه فى الاسلام جوهره لا ينظر اليها
> اى احد ولا يلمسها اى احد ولكن من يقدرها ويدفع مهرها هو من يستحق ان ياخذها بالزواج اما من ترخص نفسها وتمشى شبه عاريه فلا سعر لها ما دامت تحت نظرى ماذا اريد اكثر من هذا


   نحن نعلم قدر المرأة في الإسلام وخصوصاً نعتهم بصفة هي أقبح من نعت الشيطان بأكثر من أية وهناك عدة مواضيع مفتوحة في قسم الحوار الإسلامي إذا تحب أفتح موضوع لأن القسم هنا ليس مخصص
أما عن قولك أن المرأة تحت الحجاب هي مثل الجوهرة الثمينة . فهي ممكن تعمل أي شيء من تحت الحجاب أو من فوقه ​


> لان تغطيه شعر المراه وستر نفسها هوا الفطره الطبيعيه التى نولد عليها


   ما هذا الكلام الصبياني 
متى تحجبتم يا مسلمين وكيف تكون هذه فطرة ونساء رسولكم تحجبوا بعد النبوة بفترة ليست قليلة 
فإذاً دعك من هذا الكلام ​


> وان كان كذلك لماذا تبوحون للمراه بالتبرج والخروج بشعرها اليس هذا يعتبر
> 
> مخالفه لدينكم


  هذا الشيء نسبي يعود إلى شهوانيتك إتجاه المرأة 
فالذي تراه أنت مثير جداً كونك تربيت على عقدة الجنس الأخر أنا لا أحس به 
وتقريباً لعقلك ربما تكون شهواني لدرجة أنك ربما تشتهي المرأة المحجبة 
إذاً المسألة نسبية تعود إلى مدى تحضرك 
وكل المطلوب من المرأة اللباس المحتشم ​


> اذا كان بغير الحجاب اذا بماذا
> 
> بترك شعرها ولبس الملابس التى تظهر اكثر مما تخفى


   ليس بل الحجاب ولكن بالحشمة 
وأنت الأن دخلت في موضوع أخر وهو التعري وهذا ليس حشمة ولا أنت لا تميز بين الحشمة والتعري 
​


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

انا مش فاهمة حضرتكوا بدخلونا فى مواضيع جانبية ليه 
انا سؤالى واضح جدا
و هعيده تانى و ياريت اجابة واضحة من غير امثال ولا ندخل فى متاهات اخرى
انا لو مسيحية و عايزة ربنا يكون راضى عنى كليا البس ايه ??
يعنى افتح الدولاب اطلع ايه البسه و انزل بيه الشارع و يبقى ربنا راضى عنى تماما ولا حضرتك تقصد ان المسيحية الاحتشام فيها بيكون من الداخل بس يعنى انا محترمة نفسى من طباعى كويسة لكن من برا البس اى حاجة انا عايزاها لان انت ك رجل مسيحى متعود ان المسيحيات احتشامهم داخلى و بيلبسوا اللى بيريحهم  ف انت متعود على المنظر ده ف مش بيسبب ليك اى مشكلة ?? مش فاهمة
و طبعا احنا ك مسلمين ربنا مش عاملنا مصمم ازياء ولا حاجة بس هو حطانا اسس فى كل شىء و احنا بنمشى عليها 
اما عن سؤال هل انا محتشمة ام لا ف انا هجاوبك 
اولا انا بنت عادية جدا من اللى بتشوفهم ف الشارع بلبس جينز و بادى طويل اه عشان الحجاب بس برضه لبسى خارج عن الاسس اللى ربنا حططها و ربنا يهدى لكن انا و انا لابسة كدة عارفة ان ربنا مش راضى عنى كدة لكن السؤال هنا لة بنت مسيحية لابسة زيى بالظبط هل هتحس ان ربنا مش راضى عنها ولا لأ و ارجع و اعيد انا بتكلم على الاحتشام الخارجى بس يعنى الملابس


----------



## nabil7070 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

الاخت الغالية دينا /بارك الله فيكى ولاكن ماهو السبب الحقيقى من وراء هذا السوال


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة

بيتهيألى القسم ده اصلا معمول عشان احنا نسأل و حضرتكوا تجاوبوا ولا ايه ??????


----------



## emadjesus (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

سلام نعمة رب المجد تكون مع الجميع

يقول الوحى المقدس
يقول القديس بولس بالروح للنساء المسيحيات " 
وكذلك أن النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلىء أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة " (1تي2 :9و10). 

كانت هذه الصفات هي المطلوبة في المرأة المسيحية

كان المطلوب هو لباس الحشمة وع ورع وتقوى ووقار في الملبس وفي السلوك وليس في المظهر والشكليات.

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

لاخت العزيزة ديانا لم تجيب علي سؤالي...

و مع ذلك سأستمر معك حتي النهاية:

سألتك اذا كنت انسانة محتشمة ام لا؟؟؟
سأفرض ان اجابتك بنعم...
فأذا كنت انت انسانة محتشمة... هل ستنتظرين ان يقول لك احد ماذا ترتدين؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت انسانة محتشمة...هل لن تعرفي ما هي الملابس اللائقة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا تري معي انك تسيرين في الاتجاه الخاطئ؟؟؟؟
لان كما ذكرنا مسبقا.. ان الملابس لا تعملك الحشمة و لكن الحشمة هي التي ستعلمك اللبس الجيد..

هل فهمتي ما اقوله لك؟؟؟
سأعطيكي مثال:
 انت انسانة مهزبة محتشمة...و فتحت دولاب ملابس صديقة لكي حتي تستعيري منها ملابس... فوجدتي القصير منها و وجدتي الطويل منها الذي يستر جسدك.. فأي منها ستختاري؟؟؟؟ ام ستنتظري ان تأتي صديقة محتشمة اخري و تقول لك البسي الطويل؟؟؟؟
الن تختاري الطويل من نفسك؟؟؟؟
اذن فنري ان الكتاب المقدس علمنا ان نحتشم و ان نكون مهزبين و محترمين في انفسنا.. فهل تعتقدي اننا سنفتح دولاب الملابس و نأخذ منه الملابس القصيرة؟؟؟ الا تري معي انه تناقض منك لو قلتي لي انك محتشمة و لكنك ستختاري الملابس القصيرة؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لكن لو كنت انت انسانة غير محتشمة... و لكنه فرض عليك ان ترتدي لباس الحشمة.. فهل هذا يجعل منك انسانة محتشمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا تلاحظي معي خطأ مفهومك عزيزتي؟؟؟ اللباس لا يحدد الشخصية و لكن الشخصية هي التي تحدد اللباس... و هذا ما اهتمت به المسيحية.. في ان تكون لك الشخصية السليمة و التي ستقودك الي اختيار الملابس السليمة..

هناك مثال شعبي يقول: ليس المال يصنع الرجال و لكن الرجال تصنع المال...
و هو نفسه في هذا الموضوع.. ليس اللباس ما يصنع الناس و لكن الناس هي التي تصنع اللباس.

و لو قمنا بعمل تجربة... قمنا بوضع امرأة خلف حاجز يغطيها كلها و جاء رجل من الطرف الاخر و طلب منه ان يتكلم معك في اشياء مخلة بالادب... فلو كان رد فعلك النفور و الصد.. فماذا سينتظر هذا الرجل لو قمنا برفع الستار؟؟؟؟ سينتظر وقوف امرأة امامه محتشمة و في ملابس مهزبة...و لو تجاوبتي معه في الحوار و تماديتي.. ثم رفعنا الحاجز... فماذا سينتظر هذا الرجل؟؟؟ سينتظر ان يري امرأة متبرجة و مرتدية القصير..و لكن حتي لو وجدها محجبة.. فماذا عن حوارها معه؟؟ هل حجابها منعها من التمادي معه؟؟؟؟؟
اذن شخصيتك هي التي تحدد نوع الملابس التي ترتديها و ليس العكس.


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

**Dina*
اولا انا بنت عادية جدا من اللى بتشوفهم ف الشارع بلبس جينز و بادى طويل اه عشان الحجاب بس برضه لبسى خارج عن الاسس اللى ربنا حططها و ربنا يهدى لكن انا و انا لابسة كدة عارفة ان ربنا مش راضى عنى كدة

أشكرك على صدقك مع نفسك 

وأن هذه الملابس لا ُترضي ربنا 

وهذا هو المقصود أن لا يكون إرتداء الملابس عبارة عن قانون 

لكن هل يرضى الله عن ملابسي ؟

لكن يكفيكي هذا القول

 (( من الخارج إلبسي ما لا يُثير الغرائز في الآخرين ))

(( من الداخل دعي الله يحكم على ملابسك )) فترضيه*


----------



## *Dina* (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

اولا شكرا انكوا اهتميتوا و رضيتوا رغم انكوا لحد دلوقتى مش فاهمين الغرض من سؤالى ايه
طبعا عمر اللبس ما بيعمل الانسان ولا بيعلموا الحشمة وانا متفقة معاكوا كليا ف النقطة دى و كمان ان فى بنات بيلبسوا الحجاب و لبس محتشم وهما لا يمتوا للاحتشام ب صلة 
لكن اللى انا اقصدوا هنا ان فى كل شىء و كل دين فى الصح و فى الغلط وانا زى ما ذكرت ان لبسى لا يرضى ربى و حضرتكوا بتقولوا ان الاحتشام مش ب اللبس لا ده بيبقى جوة الانسان و لان الانسان محتشم بيبدأ يدور على لبس محتشم 
لكن برضه مفيش حد حددلى المعايير اللى المفروض تتوافر فى لبس اى بنت مسيحية مؤمنة يعنى عندنا المفروض يكون اللجسم كله متغطى ب لبس لا يصف ولا يشف و ممكن الوجة و الكفين يبانوا ده معيار لبس المرأة فى الاسلام انا سؤالى بقى عن ايه المعيار ده فى المسيحية يعنى من الاخر الضيق و القصير حراام ولا لأ البادى ال cut حرام ولا لأ كدة يعنى


----------



## good_man (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه




> وهل مطلوب من الله أن يكون بمثابة مصمم أزياء لحضرتك
> لكي يكون الله بذلك لم يترك لا صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وينزل بها رأيه



اولا شكرا على زوقك وادبك فى الحديث

ثانيا 

الله الحقيقى هوا من يهتم بشئون عباده الصغيره قبل الكبيره اذا كانت سيبه عندكم دى مشكلتكم




> نحن نعلم قدر المرأة في الإسلام وخصوصاً نعتهم بصفة هي أقبح من نعت الشيطان بأكثر من أية وهناك عدة مواضيع مفتوحة في قسم الحوار الإسلامي إذا تحب أفتح موضوع لأن القسم هنا ليس مخصص




حقيقه انت لا تعلم قدر المراه فى الاسلام

ولا اريد ان اخوض فى هذا الموضوع لانه يطول شرحه



> أما عن قولك أن المرأة تحت الحجاب هي مثل الجوهرة الثمينة . فهي ممكن تعمل أي شيء من تحت الحجاب أو من فوقه



انت تعلم تماما ان هذا ليس قصدى انا اتحدث عن المظهر الخارجى 

اما الداخلى فهذا موضوع اخر




> ما هذا الكلام الصبياني
> متى تحجبتم يا مسلمين وكيف تكون هذه فطرة ونساء رسولكم تحجبوا بعد النبوة بفترة ليست قليلة



من اين لك بهذه المعلومه يا اخ يا مثقف 

تعرف على حياه العرب قبل الاسلام ثم تحدث




> هذا الشيء نسبي يعود إلى شهوانيتك إتجاه المرأة
> فالذي تراه أنت مثير جداً كونك تربيت على عقدة الجنس الأخر أنا لا أحس به
> وتقريباً لعقلك ربما تكون شهواني لدرجة أنك ربما تشتهي المرأة المحجبة
> إذاً المسألة نسبية تعود إلى مدى تحضرك
> وكل المطلوب من المرأة اللباس المحتشم




اولا شكرا لادبك الزائد عن اللزوم

ولكنى اعزرك فى بعض الاشياء مثل 



> كونك تربيت على عقدة الجنس الأخر أنا لا أحس به
> وتقريباً



اولا ليست عقده

ولكنه الاسلام  وان كنت لا تحس بيه لان المسيحيه عودتك على العرى

سامحونى على هذا الكلام ولكن طريقته استفزازيه




> ليس بل الحجاب ولكن بالحشمة
> وأنت الأن دخلت في موضوع أخر وهو التعري وهذا ليس حشمة ولا أنت لا تميز بين الحشمة والتعري




لم ادخل فى موضوع اخر اللبس هوا الذى يوضح الشخص الذى امامى

ان كان محتشم ام لا

وان كان كذلك

اذا ولا امراه مسيحيه محتشمه​


----------



## انت الفادي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



good_man قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه
> ...



تمام تمام... الاسلام اتي بكل شئ..
حتي انه علمك كيف تدخل الحمام برجلك اليمين...

بأمانة انت لم تفهم ولا كلمة واحدة من كلامنا.
لو تدخل الله في كل كبيرة و صغيرة في حياتنا.. اذن اصبحنا ليس بشر بل حيوانات تقاد بسلسلة من ذهب.

و نشكر ربنا ان الهنا علمنا ما يحبه و ما يغضبه...و ترك لنا حرية الاختيار.. اما ارضائه او اغضابه..

فأوضحنا لك مسبقا.. ان الحشمة الداخلية هي اساس الحشمة الخارجية..
و لكن الحشمة الخارجية ليست اساس لاي شئ نهائي...

فهل تعتقد عزيزي المسلم .. انك لو اخذت بالحشمة الخارجية .. انك ترضي الهك؟؟؟
ام بالحشمة الداخلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اترك لك الرد.. لان بردك علي هذا السؤال انت ترد علي نفسك.
فلنعطي مثال:
نفرض ان مدرس في المدرسة في مادة الرياضيات... هل هو يشرح للتلاميذ قانون رياضي.. ثم يعطيهم التمارين كي يحلوها... ام هو يعطيهم التمرين و الحل معا؟؟؟؟
و في الامتحان.. هل يعطيهم التمرين و الحل ايضا؟؟؟؟

الله ارانا ما يريضيه و ما يغضبه.. و لكن ترك لنا التصرف (طريقة حل التمرين) و لم يعطينا الحل بنفسه.. لانه امتحان..
هذا هو الايمان المسيحي.

دعنا نناقش كلامك نقطة نقطة:



> الاسلام عظم المراه بقدر لا يوصف فالمراه فى الاسلام جوهره لا ينظر اليها
> اى احد ولا يلمسها اى احد ولكن من يقدرها ويدفع مهرها هو من يستحق ان ياخذها بالزواج اما من ترخص نفسها وتمشى شبه عاريه فلا سعر لها ما دامت تحت نظرى ماذا اريد اكثر من هذا


عزيزي.. كذلك السيارة او قطعة الاثاث.. لا اقدر ان قتنيها الا لو انا قادر علي دفع ثمنها.. فهل هذا تكريم؟؟؟
انا ليس من حقي ان اقود السيارة الا لو كنت قادر علي دفع ثمنها..اذا كان هذا منطقك او منطق الاسلام فأسمح لي.. الاسلام جعل من المرأة سلعة تباع و تشتري.
و لكن ما هذا المهر الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟؟ اليس ال 25 قرش حسب الشرع؟؟؟يعني انت عملت من المرأة سلعة .. و رخيصة ايضا..
اما قولك بأنها ترخص من نفسها... لا يا عزيزي... المرأة التي ترفض مبدأ البيع و الشراء فهي مرأة تحترم نفسها..لانها تؤمن بنفسها انها ليست سلعة في المذاد العلني من يدفع اكثر يشيل.
اما كلامك هذا فهو عن المرأة الغير متحشمة.. اي ليست لها علاقة بالدين اصلا...فأرجوا ان لا تقلب الموازين.



> وهذا ايضا يدل على عظمه الاسلام
> 
> فالاسلام دين الفطره
> 
> ...



ما تسميه انت بالفطرة الطبيعية عزيزي هو ما نسميه نحن بالبديهية..و قلت لك مسبقا ان من البديهي للمرأة المحتشمة ان ترتدي لباس محتشم.. 
اما ربطك بين الفطرة و الاسلام.. فأعزرني عزيزي..لانه هناك العديد و العديد من الناساء الذين علي الفطرة و هم فاسقات... فهل هذا من الفطرة ايضا؟؟؟؟
انت من اساء الي دينك عزيزي و ليس انا... لانك بربطك الفطرة (اي التصرفات البديهية ) مع الاسلام قد اسأت الي اسلامك.. لان فطرة الانسانة المنحلة هي بديهية ارتداء الملابس الغير محتشمة.. و بالتالي و كأنك تقول ان فطرة الاسلام هي التي علمتها ان تفجر.



> اما ان كانوا يفعلون ويفعلون لسبب بسيط جدا
> 
> انهم ليسوا مسلمين فلا يوجد منظم لحياتهم الاجتماعيه والشخصيه



قصدك انهم مافيش كورباج علي ظهرهم يمشيهم علي العجين ما يلخبطهوش؟؟؟
عزيزي انت تتحدث و كأن العالم كله بلا نظام.. وان المسلمين هم المنظمين الوحيدين..الا تعرف عزيزي ان العرب في الخارج يطلق عليهم اسم البربر و الهمج؟؟
لانهم شعب غوغائي همجي..لم يدرب نفسه علي النظام بل ينتظر من الغير ان يعلموه النظام.
فها انت تريد من يعلمك كيف تلبس و كيف تأكل و كيف تشرب.. و كيف تدخل الحمام بقدمك اليمين ام الشمال..و حتي كيف تضاجع زوجتك..
الا تري معي انك اصبحت مثل الذي لا يسير علي النظام الا لو وقف الجلاد خلفه؟؟؟

و لكن في المسيحية علمنا الكتاب المقدس ان ندرب انفسنا بأنفسنا.. و ان نعتمد علي انفسنا فنما عقلنا و اصبحنا ننظم حياتنا بما هو يرضي الله.. بأعتمادنا علي انفسنا.

و بذلك مرننا الروح و العقل.



> ولكن بطريقه غير مباشره اى ليس لها سلطان على هذا الامر
> 
> 
> وان كان كذلك لماذا تبوحون للمراه بالتبرج والخروج بشعرها اليس هذا يعتبر
> ...



ها انت قلتها في اخر كلامك.. اليس هذا مخالفة لدينكم؟؟؟؟
اي انه المرأة الغير محتشمة هي تخالف التعليم المسيحي... و المرأة المحتشمة هي تمشي حسب التعليم المسيحي..
فلماذا تناقض نفسك و تقول اننا نسمح للمرأة بالتبرج؟؟؟؟ التبرج هذا ليس مسموح به في المسيحية.. و لكننا في نفس الوقت لا نجبر احد (لا نمسك بالسوط او الكرباج ) لكل واحد...
اما كشف الشعر.. فسبق و قلت ان هذا هو الشئ الوحيد الذي يحق للمرأة ان تظهره لانه زينتها.
فهو يظهر جمالها و ليس مفاتنها... ولا اعتقد ان الهك يكره الجمال.

المعادلة:
المسيحية = الحشمة الداخلية = الحشمة الخارجية بالضرورة
الاسلام = الحشمة الخارجية= ليس بالضرورة الحشمة الداخلية.لانه فرض.

اذن فالمسيحية اهتمت اكثر من الاسلام بالحشمة عموما.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

يا اخي هذا منتدي مسيحي فان كنت تريد الكلام عن الاسلام عندك منتدي الاسلامي فستجدني اول من يخبرك بالحجاب في الاسلام انا شخصيا عندي بحث لاحد الاخوة ساضعة في المنتدي الاسلامي قريبا  فلا داعي ان تتناول هذة الامور التي لها ردود اسلامية تطول شرحها 


واحب ان اشكر اخي الحبيب الذي اتعلم منة دائما انت الفادي رب المجد  يسوع يباركك


----------



## good_man (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه




> تمام تمام... الاسلام اتي بكل شئ..
> حتي انه علمك كيف تدخل الحمام برجلك اليمين...
> 
> بأمانة انت لم تفهم ولا كلمة واحدة من كلامنا.
> ...




اين السلاسل التى تتحدث عنها يا اخى انت تناقض نفسك

لقد عظم الله الانسان بكثير من النعم ولكنه وضع له طريقه تنظم حياته فى كافه المجالات
ولم يجبر الله احدا على هذا فلك حريه الاختيار اما ان تسير مسلما امرنا الله او تسير على هواك

ولم يحرم الله شيئا على الانسان الا لصالحه

اما بالنسبه لدخول الحمام بالقدم اليسرى وليس اليمنى

فهذه سنه عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا لا يخرجها من منظور اوامر الله

واين الذى اخبرك به ربك لتختار بينه انا لا ارى للمسيحيه اى اوامر فى الحياه الاجتماعيه

حتى انكم تعتمدون على الاسلام فى بعض قوانين الاحوال الشخصيه والميراث

وبالنسبه لسؤالك

الحشمه الخارجيه تدل على الحشمه الداخليه
فمن المستحيل ان ترى امراه متبرجه وتظهر اكثر مما تخفى وتكون محتشمه داخليا
وانا لا ارى اى فتاه مسيحيه متحشمه خارجيا حتى تكون محتشمه داخليا


اين اركم ربك ما يرضيه وما يغضبه 

اما بالنسبه للاسلام ربنا اعطانا القانون وهو القران واعطانا تمارين بقصص الانبياء وسيره سيدنا
محمد 

فلم يكن سيدنا محمد مجرد مبلغ للقران فقط ولكنه كان مدرسه لكل مسلم الى يوم الدين

ثم تركنا فى الحياه وترك لنا حريه الاختيار

اما انتم فقصص الانبياء تعد لا ادرى ماذا اقول فاحدهم زانى والاخر.....​ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## good_man (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*




> عزيزي.. كذلك السيارة او قطعة الاثاث.. لا اقدر ان قتنيها الا لو انا قادر علي دفع ثمنها.. فهل هذا تكريم؟؟؟
> انا ليس من حقي ان اقود السيارة الا لو كنت قادر علي دفع ثمنها..اذا كان هذا منطقك او منطق الاسلام فأسمح لي.. الاسلام جعل من المرأة سلعة تباع و تشتري.
> و لكن ما هذا المهر الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟؟ اليس ال 25 قرش حسب الشرع؟؟؟يعني انت عملت من المرأة سلعة .. و رخيصة ايضا..
> اما قولك بأنها ترخص من نفسها... لا يا عزيزي... المرأة التي ترفض مبدأ البيع و الشراء فهي مرأة تحترم نفسها..لانها تؤمن بنفسها انها ليست سلعة في المذاد العلني من يدفع اكثر يشيل.
> اما كلامك هذا فهو عن المرأة الغير متحشمة.. اي ليست لها علاقة بالدين اصلا...فأرجوا ان لا تقلب الموازين.



لتعرف كم كرم الانسان المراه بدون شرح كثير تعرف على حياه العرب قبل الاسلام وكيف اصبحت بعد الاسلام




> ما تسميه انت بالفطرة الطبيعية عزيزي هو ما نسميه نحن بالبديهية..و قلت لك مسبقا ان من البديهي للمرأة المحتشمة ان ترتدي لباس محتشم..
> اما ربطك بين الفطرة و الاسلام.. فأعزرني عزيزي..لانه هناك العديد و العديد من الناساء الذين علي الفطرة و هم فاسقات... فهل هذا من الفطرة ايضا؟؟؟؟
> انت من اساء الي دينك عزيزي و ليس انا... لانك بربطك الفطرة (اي التصرفات البديهية ) مع الاسلام قد اسأت الي اسلامك.. لان فطرة الانسانة المنحلة هي بديهية ارتداء الملابس الغير محتشمة.. و بالتالي و كأنك تقول ان فطرة الاسلام هي التي علمتها ان تفجر.



يا حبيبى انا ارد على شخص يقول ان الحجاب ليس من الاسلام وان هناك نساء لا يدينون بدين
ويرتدونه وانا اخبرته ان هذا الفطره وهى عدم العرى للمراه حتى اذا كانت زانيه اقرا الرد جيدا




> قصدك انهم مافيش كورباج علي ظهرهم يمشيهم علي العجين ما يلخبطهوش؟؟؟
> عزيزي انت تتحدث و كأن العالم كله بلا نظام.. وان المسلمين هم المنظمين الوحيدين..الا تعرف عزيزي ان العرب في الخارج يطلق عليهم اسم البربر و الهمج؟؟
> لانهم شعب غوغائي همجي..لم يدرب نفسه علي النظام بل ينتظر من الغير ان يعلموه النظام.
> فها انت تريد من يعلمك كيف تلبس و كيف تأكل و كيف تشرب.. و كيف تدخل الحمام بقدمك اليمين ام الشمال..و حتي كيف تضاجع زوجتك..
> ...




الاسلام ليس كربج يا اخ

اعرف ما هى تعاليمه ثم تحدث

وما احلا نظام الغرب من شرب الخمر والفسوق والفجور انا اعلم انكم علمتم انفسكم جيدا
وهذا هوا الحصاد 

افتخر ان الغرب مسيحى 



> ها انت قلتها في اخر كلامك.. اليس هذا مخالفة لدينكم؟؟؟؟
> اي انه المرأة الغير محتشمة هي تخالف التعليم المسيحي... و المرأة المحتشمة هي تمشي حسب التعليم المسيحي..
> فلماذا تناقض نفسك و تقول اننا نسمح للمرأة بالتبرج؟؟؟؟ التبرج هذا ليس مسموح به في المسيحية.. و لكننا في نفس الوقت لا نجبر احد (لا نمسك بالسوط او الكرباج ) لكل واحد...
> اما كشف الشعر.. فسبق و قلت ان هذا هو الشئ الوحيد الذي يحق للمرأة ان تظهره لانه زينتها.
> ...




انا معك المسيحيه تامر بالتحشم

اذا اين هم

انا لا ارا مسيحيه محتشمه الا لبس الراهبات وايضا لابد ان تكون جيبه قصيره

انا اريد ان ارى مسيحيه مؤمنه محتشمه​


----------



## samer12 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

 سلام ونعمة 



> اولا شكرا على زوقك وادبك فى الحديث
> 
> ثانيا
> 
> الله الحقيقى هوا من يهتم بشئون عباده الصغيره قبل الكبيره اذا كانت سيبه عندكم دى مشكلتكم


  بالنسبة للتنويه عن الأدب فوجهه لنفسك وللكلام المسموم بين سطورك وهو بكل حال مردود عليك .
ثانياً . ميز الله الإنسان عن الحيوان بالعقل والفكر لا أن يتحول الله إلى مصمم أزياء (وأما عندكم جعلتم من الله مصمم أزياء وأمور أخرى مثل تحديد جهة وقوفك عندما تتبول... الخ ) فهذا لا يعد إهتمام من الرب تسامى أسمه عن كل هذه الخرافات لا أن يلتفت لها رب الكمال . ​


> حقيقه انت لا تعلم قدر المراه فى الاسلام
> 
> ولا اريد ان اخوض فى هذا الموضوع لانه يطول شرحه


   لا بالحقيقة أنت لا تريد أن تعرف الحقيقة أما أنا فعرفتها وأعيشها بكل ثانية من حياتي 


> انت تعلم تماما ان هذا ليس قصدى انا اتحدث عن المظهر الخارجى
> 
> اما الداخلى فهذا موضوع اخر


  كان كلامك واضح بخصوص هذه النقطة وهي أن الحجاب يحفظ هذه الجوهرة فلا يمسها إلا زوجها وأنا قلت لك إن لم تحافظ الجوهرة على نفسها فلا الحجاب ولا غيره سيحافظ عليها ​


> من اين لك بهذه المعلومه يا اخ يا مثقف
> 
> تعرف على حياه العرب قبل الاسلام ثم تحدث


   المعلومة موجودة وحقيقية ومن كتبكم 
وإن وضعتها لك فهل تعترف بجهلك وعدم فهمك لدينك وتاريخك 
وتذهب وتتعلم قليلاً بدلا من لهجتك الصبيانية ​


> اولا ليست عقده
> 
> ولكنه الاسلام وان كنت لا تحس بيه لان المسيحيه عودتك على العرى
> 
> سامحونى على هذا الكلام ولكن طريقته استفزازيه


    لا يا مسلم عقدة وعقدة حقيقية 
وأنتم تعرفون تمام المعرفة أنها الغيرة القاتلة والشك الذي يأكل أجسادكم 
وعدم ثقتكم بنسائكم لأنهم ناقصات عقل ودين ​


> لم ادخل فى موضوع اخر اللبس هوا الذى يوضح الشخص الذى امامى
> 
> ان كان محتشم ام لا
> 
> ...


  إن كنت تقصد الحشمة على الطريقة الإسلامية 
فهي بكل بساطة وأد للمرأة رغم أنها تبقى حية 
وها هو الأدب الإسلامي قد بدأ يظهر 
​


----------



## انت الفادي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



good_man قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه
> 
> ...



تصدق انت عجبتني يا جود مان؟؟؟

لانك ببساطة قلبت موازين العالم كله.. فقط كي تثبت انك علي حق.. :ura1:

اولا:


> اين السلاسل التى تتحدث عنها يا اخى انت تناقض نفسك
> 
> لقد عظم الله الانسان بكثير من النعم ولكنه وضع له طريقه تنظم حياته فى كافه المجالات
> ولم يجبر الله احدا على هذا فلك حريه الاختيار اما ان تسير مسلما امرنا الله او تسير على هواك
> ...


عزيزي... هناك فرق بين توضيح الطريق و بين فرضه بالقوة..
لان الله يعرض عليك الطريق الصحيح... و لكن السير فيه متروك لك..دون فرض..
و لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا حتي اتناقش فيه..
و سأقوم بفتح موضوع خاص له.



> اما بالنسبه لدخول الحمام بالقدم اليسرى وليس اليمنى
> 
> فهذه سنه عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا لا يخرجها من منظور اوامر الله



غريب جدا ان يكون هذا هو تعليم الهك... لماذا؟؟ لماذا تدخل الحمام باليمين و ليس باليسار؟؟؟؟ هل خوفا من الشيطان؟؟؟



> واين الذى اخبرك به ربك لتختار بينه انا لا ارى للمسيحيه اى اوامر فى الحياه الاجتماعيه



هذا بأفتراض انك قرأت الكتاب المقدس كله؟؟؟
الكتاب المقدس علمنا كيف نتعامل مع بعضنا و كيف نتعامل مع غيرنا فماذا ينقص اذن؟؟؟ ان يعلمنا كيف ندخل الحمام باليمين؟؟؟؟
عزيزي الكتاب المقدس يتعامل معنا معاملة الكبار البالغين.. اما قرأنك و فيتعامل معك مثل الاطفال الصغار. و لا يرتقي بعقلك حتي بالحد الادني.



> حتى انكم تعتمدون على الاسلام فى بعض قوانين الاحوال الشخصيه والميراث



هههههههههه... جبت الكلام ده من فين؟؟؟؟
هذا الكلام في حالة ان المتنازع انسان طماع... فهو سيلجاء الي القانون الاسلامي الذي يعطيه ضعف ما للمرأة.. اما المسيحية فهي تحكم بالتساوي.. عرفت الان لماذا يلجاء البعض للقانون الاسلامي؟؟؟
و لكن لمعلوميتك... نحن لدينا قانون الاحوال الشخصية و المدنية الخاص بنا كمسيحيين..
و لكن اذا كانت الدولة الاسلامية (المتشدقة بسماحة الاديان ) لا تعترف بقانوننا و تفرض علينا قانونها.. فماذا نفعل؟؟؟



> وبالنسبه لسؤالك
> 
> الحشمه الخارجيه تدل على الحشمه الداخليه
> فمن المستحيل ان ترى امراه متبرجه وتظهر اكثر مما تخفى وتكون محتشمه داخليا
> وانا لا ارى اى فتاه مسيحيه متحشمه خارجيا حتى تكون محتشمه داخليا



هنا اجد انك بدأت تتطاول علي الناس بدون وجه حق او علم...
و ايضا تقلب موازين الامور...
فليس كل من تلبس الحجاب هي امرأة محتشمة... و علي فكرة.. انا اتي من دولة اسلامي تطبق الشريعة الاسلامية و تحكم بالحجاب في الجامعات و المدارس...
امسك نفسك كويس...
يرتدي العاهرات كما الطاهرات الحجاب...الصالح و الطالح يرتدي الحجاب... فهل عدل الحجاب من اخلاقها شئ؟؟؟ بالعكس.. اصبح سلاح في يدها تتنكر فيه حين ترغب في تأدية عملها و انت تعرف ما اقصد...

اذن اصبحت الحشمة الخارجية لا تحتم  الطهارة بل كما اوضحنا انها سلاح ذو حدين..

و لكن الاساس و هو كما في المسيحية... الطهارة الداخلية هي محرك الطهارة الخارجية...

لان المرأة الطاهرة و محتشمة داخليا.. من المستحيل ان تتبرج او تلبس غير الحشمة..
فهمت؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.


انا الان اؤمن اكثر من اي وقت مضي.. ان الاسلام لا يهمه الا المظهر.. فكل ما المظهر موافق اذن كل شئ تمام و الدنيا بخير.. (واذا بليتم فأستتروا) اما داخل النفس و القلب... فلا يهم...
فلتلبس العاهرة الحجاب..فهذا سيطهرها..(و يمكنها تستمر في عملها) فهي في نظر الاسلام ترتدي زي الطهارة..
مبروك عليك الاسلام..


----------



## samer12 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> انا مش فاهمة حضرتكوا بدخلونا فى مواضيع جانبية ليه
> انا سؤالى واضح جدا
> و هعيده تانى و ياريت اجابة واضحة من غير امثال ولا ندخل فى متاهات اخرى
> انا لو مسيحية و عايزة ربنا يكون راضى عنى كليا البس ايه ??
> ...


  يعني بعد كل هذا الكلام ومازلتي تسألي هذا السؤال ؟؟؟؟
هل المطلوب أن نعرض لك بعض الملابس ونقولك  لك هذا لباس محتشم ؟؟؟؟؟
عندما تفتحي دولاب ملابسك فكري قليلاً وسوف تحصلي على نتيجة ترضي الله باللباس المحتشم .. (الفكر )....أو أنك لا تجدي الحشمة إلا إذا دفنتي نفسك باللباس .... هل هذه الحشمة التي تسألين عنها  ​


----------



## samer12 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> انا مش فاهمة حضرتكوا بدخلونا فى مواضيع جانبية ليه
> انا سؤالى واضح جدا
> و هعيده تانى و ياريت اجابة واضحة من غير امثال ولا ندخل فى متاهات اخرى
> انا لو مسيحية و عايزة ربنا يكون راضى عنى كليا البس ايه ??
> ...


  يعني بعد كل هذا الكلام ومازلتي تسألي هذا السؤال ؟؟؟؟
هل المطلوب أن نعرض لك بعض الملابس ونقول  لك هذا لباس محتشم ؟؟؟؟؟
عندما تفتحي دولاب ملابسك فكري قليلاً وسوف تحصلي على نتيجة ترضي الله باللباس المحتشم .. (الفكر )....أو أنك لا تجدي الحشمة إلا إذا دفنتي نفسك باللباس .... هل هذه الحشمة التي تسألين عنها  ​


----------



## علا عصام نمور (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

مرحبا انا كمان مابعرف ياريت انت تحكيلي الجواب بس تعرفيه


----------



## *Dina* (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

محدش جاوبنى برضه البنطلون الجينز الضيق و البادى القصير حرام ولا لأ
انتوا دخلتونا ف مواضيع تانية و نسيتوا ان انا اللى بسأل مش جود مان
بليز حد يجاوبنى ب اه حرام او لأ مش حرام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*




> محدش جاوبنى برضه البنطلون الجينز الضيق و البادى القصير حرام ولا لأ
> انتوا دخلتونا ف مواضيع تانية و نسيتوا ان انا اللى بسأل مش جود مان
> بليز حد يجاوبنى ب اه حرام او لأ مش حرام




ما هذا يا دينا ههههههههههههههههههههه كلنا جبنا ادلة وبراهين ان الكتاب يا مر بالحشمة الداخلية والخارجية وانا جاوبتك في اول صفحة من الكتاب اما اذا كنتي فاهمة وبتعملي انك مش فاهمة دي شئ تاني اختي 


ولكن كما سالتي سؤال دعيني اسالك سؤال


اتحداكي ان تعطيني نص واحد الكتاب يامر فية ان البنات تلبس البناطيل المحزقة او المذنقة علي حد قولك


----------



## انت الفادي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> محدش جاوبنى برضه البنطلون الجينز الضيق و البادى القصير حرام ولا لأ
> انتوا دخلتونا ف مواضيع تانية و نسيتوا ان انا اللى بسأل مش جود مان
> بليز حد يجاوبنى ب اه حرام او لأ مش حرام




يا دينا يا دينا يا دينا...

اولا: نحن ليس لدينا حرام او حلال...و لكن لدينا يليق او لا يليق..

ثانيا: هل في واحدة محترمة بتلبس بادي و جينز محزق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو قلتي ايوه يبقي اسمحيلي اقلك انت زي جود مان عندك الموازين مقلوبة... و لو قلتي لا... يبقي بتسألي ليه؟؟؟

اعطيكي مثال يمكن تفهمي منه:
في الكتاب المقدس هناك وصية تقول ( لا تزني )
فما معني الوصية هذه؟؟؟؟ هي تعني جميع انواع الزنا ممنوعة... بلا استثناء..
و اذا قلت لك: لا تزني زنا المحارم....فماذا اقصد بذلك؟؟؟؟؟
اقصد ان الممنوع هو زنا المحارم فقط اما الباقي فلا...

ما اريد ان اقوله... ان منع الزنا تحدد في كلمة واحدة... فلا يوجد مجال للتحايل علي المعاني و الكلمات...و لكن لو حدت و قلت لا تزني زنا المحارم اذن فأنا اعطيت مجال للتلاعب في الالفاظ...


كذلك هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس في الملابس... فقد امر الكتاب المقدس بالحشمة...
فهو بذلك لا يعطي مجال للتلاعب علي الالفاظ و المعاني.. بل دعا بالحشمة.. بجميع انواعها.. و بالتالي.. فالجينز المحزق و البادي القصير هذا يخرج عن مفهوم الحشمة العام الذي تكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس...
فهمتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للتوضيح اكثر... ان تحديد طول الملابس لا يعني تحديد شكلها.. ففي القرأن تم تحديد طول الملابس و لكنه لم يحدد وسعها او ضيقها... و هذه مشكلة التخصيص في التعليم الالهي..
فتخصيص طول الملابس هو نفس مثال منع زنا المحارم... فماذا عن انواع الزنا الاخري؟؟؟؟ 
فهمتي قصدي؟؟؟؟؟

و اكرر لك مرة اخري.. بالرغم من ان مشاركاتنا لم تخرج عن سؤالك نهائيا...
الحشمة الداخلية هي التي تكون معيار لملابس و اختيار ملابسك...
اما لو كان الكتاب المقدس قال لنا مثلا: لا ترتدوا الملابس الضيقة... كمثال... فماذا عن الملابس القصيرة؟؟؟؟
لو قال لا ترتدوا الملابس القصيرة فماذا عن الضيقة؟؟؟
و لكن لو قال لا ترتدوا ملابس غير محتشمة اذن فهو يقصد الطويل منها و القصير منها الغير محتشم..و لا يوجد مجال للتحايل علي الكلمات و الالفاظ.

لان تحديد الملابس لا يحدد الشخصية و لكن الشخصية هي التي تحدد الملابس و بالتالي اهتمت المسيحية بتنمية الشخصية و الارتقاء بها الي درجة اختيار الملابس المحتشمة بدون الرجوع الي علماء كي يحللوا و يفصلوا و يخترعوا و يؤلفوا.

فنلاحظ ان في المسيحية لا يوجد ما يسمي فتوي للملابس القصيرة او فتوي للبادي... او ما شابه.. لان الكتاب المقدس صريح و واضح... ارتدو رداء الحشمة... و انتهي.. فما هو خارج عن الحشمة فهو ممنوع.
و لا مجال لاختراعات بشر حتي يؤلفوا فتاوي و يختلفوا فيها.


----------



## الكومندو (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



الكومندو قال:


> انا لا اعلم دخل كل بلد في زي المراة الدين هو من يحدد لبس الانسان فنحن نعيش حسب ما يريد ربنا جل وعلا لا حسب اهوائنا ثم ان ظاهر المراة دليل علي باطنها والباطن يعكس الظاهر فهذه حقيقة واضحة اما الحالات الشاذة ليس لنا دخل بها نحن يهمنا العام
> اما لباس المراة في المسيحية فقد تكلم فيه marounandrew من الكتاب المقدس ونري انه من الواجب علي المراة المسيحية ان تغطي شعرها حال الصلاة فلانها في موضع صلاة لربها اي انها في اشرف حال وهو الصلاة واقول اليس يجب علي المراة المسيحية ان تظل بتلك الهيئة المقدسة الطاهرة وان تظل عليها في كل حال؟؟؟



اولا احب ادعو الله لاختي دينا ان ربنا يرضي عنها
ثانيا انا باعيد نفس ردي علشان يجاوب عليا عزيزي مارون وهو:" لماذا لا تظل المراة المسيحية بتغطية راسها دوما الامر الذي تفعله وهي في اشرف موضع الا وهو الصلاة اي ان تغطية شعرها هو ما يرضي ربها فهو يطهرها بذلك فلماذا لا تظل تلبسه دوما ولا تكشفه الا امام زوجها ومحارمها؟؟؟؟


----------



## *Dina* (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

يعنى كلامك بيقول كل لبس خارج عن معايير الحشمة حرام ??

يعنى اللبس اللى بيبين اكتر ما بيخفى حرام??

و يعنى ايه يليق او لأ يليق 
سؤالى هنا اللى بسبه انا عملت الاسئله و النقاش ده كله 
ازاى انا بشوف صاحباتى المسيحيات داخلين الكنيسة يوم الاجمعة و هما لابسين لبس لا يليق تماما انى اقف اصلى بيه او اكون فى حضرة ربنا او شيوخ او قس بقى لاننا بنتكلم ف المسيحية يعنى زى ما قولت انا بلبس زيهم عادى ف الشارع لكن انا مقتنعة تماما ان الى انات بعمله ده غلط لان اللبس اللى احنا بنبقى لابسينه ده بيكشف اكتر ما بيغطى لكن يوم ما بروح اصلى ف الجامع لبسى لازم يبقى محترم و محتشم لانى مينفعش اصلى ل ربنا و انا فى مكياج فى وشى او لبسه لبس مش محتشم لكن صاحباتى بيروحوا الكنيسة كدة عادى و بتقف تصلى ب اللبس ده و حطه مكياج عادى ده مش خارج عن معاير الحشمة  اللى فرضها الكتاب المقدس دول حتى مبيغطوش راسهم و هما بيصلوا زى ما مذكور ف الانجيل السيدات الكبار بس لكن الشابات اللى ف سنى لأ
حضرتك فسرلى ده بقى


----------



## انت الفادي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

ماذا افسر لك عزيزتي؟؟؟؟؟
هل افسر لك افعال اشخاص؟؟؟؟ اذن انا محتاج لدهر كامل حتي افسر لك افعال البشر من ادم حتي يومنا هذا..

عزيزتي.. انت سألت عن التعليم في المسيحية.. و قمنا بأعطائك الرد... ما عدا ذلك فأرجوا ان لا تخلطي بين افعال البشر و بين تعاليم المسيحية.

عزيزتي... لا نقدر ان نحكم علي دين من افعال ناس الا لو كان هذا الدين هو الذي يدفعل الناس الي ذلك...
بمعني انه لو كانت المسيحية تصرح لهم بذلك.. اذن فلك الحق ان تأخذي افعال هؤلاء الناس و تحكمي بها علي هذا الدين...
يعني لو واحد مسيحي قتل... هل تأتي و تقولي المسيحية تأمر بالقتل؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و لكن متي تقدري ان تقولي هذا؟؟؟ اذا كان هناك بالفعل امر في الدين بالقتل..

ارجوا ارجوا ارجوا... ان ننظر الي تعليم هذا الدين اولا... ثم نقارنها بالافعال البشرية.. اذا اتفقت اذن تؤخذ علي الدين و اذا لم تتفق اذن لا تؤخذ علي الدين.


----------



## علا عصام نمور (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

احنا ما منقدر انقول حرام ولا حلاح .
بس انا برئي اذا لابسة الجينز الديق مشان الشر . فهو حرام عشان انت روحتي مع الشر


----------



## *Dina* (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



انت الفادي قال:


> ماذا افسر لك عزيزتي؟؟؟؟؟
> هل افسر لك افعال اشخاص؟؟؟؟ اذن انا محتاج لدهر كامل حتي افسر لك افعال البشر من ادم حتي يومنا هذا..
> 
> عزيزتي.. انت سألت عن التعليم في المسيحية.. و قمنا بأعطائك الرد... ما عدا ذلك فأرجوا ان لا تخلطي بين افعال البشر و بين تعاليم المسيحية.
> ...



يا استاذى انا سبق و قلت انى مش بتكلم على الشخص بذاته بيعمل ايه و قلتها صراحة كدة انا زيهم و عارفة انى غلط لكن يوم با بروح اصلى عارفة انى هكون بصلى ل ربنا فى بيوت الله فى الارض اللى هى بالنسبالى الجامع و بالنسبة لحضرتكوا الكنيسة تصرفات الشخص ف الشارع دى متهمنيش لكن انا بتكلم على تصرفات داخل الكنيسة نفسها 
يعنى الانسان و هو بيصلى المفروض يبقى ف منتهى الخشوع و الاحتشام و هو داخل احد بيوت الله
يعنى انا بلبس اللى انا عايزاه ف الشارع و هتحاسب عليه لكن يوم ما هروح الجامع لازم البس لبس يليق بالمكان اللى انا رايحاله و حرمته و بلبس لبس محتشم علما اننا احنا كمان فى صلاتنا بنفصل بين النساء و الرجال
لكن انا بتكلم عن لبسهم داخل الكنيسة اللى هى مكان العبادة اللى فيه القساوسة و كمان مفيش فصل بين رجال و نساء 
ازاى قوانين الله تخرق داخل مكان عبادته و ازاى القس يسمحلهم يصلوا كدة طلما ده مخالف لقوانين الله و الكتاب المقدس


----------



## samer12 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> يا استاذى انا سبق و قلت انى مش بتكلم على الشخص بذاته بيعمل ايه و قلتها صراحة كدة انا زيهم و عارفة انى غلط لكن يوم با بروح اصلى عارفة انى هكون بصلى ل ربنا فى بيوت الله فى الارض اللى هى بالنسبالى الجامع و بالنسبة لحضرتكوا الكنيسة تصرفات الشخص ف الشارع دى متهمنيش لكن انا بتكلم على تصرفات داخل الكنيسة نفسها
> يعنى الانسان و هو بيصلى المفروض يبقى ف منتهى الخشوع و الاحتشام و هو داخل احد بيوت الله
> يعنى انا بلبس اللى انا عايزاه ف الشارع و هتحاسب عليه لكن يوم ما هروح الجامع لازم البس لبس يليق بالمكان اللى انا رايحاله و حرمته و بلبس لبس محتشم علما اننا احنا كمان فى صلاتنا بنفصل بين النساء و الرجال
> لكن انا بتكلم عن لبسهم داخل الكنيسة اللى هى مكان العبادة اللى فيه القساوسة و كمان مفيش فصل بين رجال و نساء
> ازاى قوانين الله تخرق داخل مكان عبادته و ازاى القس يسمحلهم يصلوا كدة طلما ده مخالف لقوانين الله و الكتاب المقدس


 أنت داخلة تسألي عن التعليم الكتابي ولا عن خروج المسيحيين عن تعاليمهم ...... وضحي سؤالك كي لا ندخل بموضوع جديد ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *Dina* (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى و خلااص حضرتك صنفوا برحتك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



> اولا احب ادعو الله لاختي دينا ان ربنا يرضي عنها
> ثانيا انا باعيد نفس ردي علشان يجاوب عليا عزيزي مارون وهو:" لماذا لا تظل المراة المسيحية بتغطية راسها دوما الامر الذي تفعله وهي في اشرف موضع الا وهو الصلاة اي ان تغطية شعرها هو ما يرضي ربها فهو يطهرها بذلك فلماذا لا تظل تلبسه دوما ولا تكشفه الا امام زوجها ومحارمها؟؟؟؟



اولا اخي  نرجع الي التاريخ  
نجد
ان
جميع المصرين في الفترة بين 50:60 كانو يرتدون البرقع 






فهل اخي دول يقعو تحت مسمي الحجاب لا يا اخي طبعا انا شحصيا سيتي حطة طرحة وليس حجاب  
ثانيا او واحدة مش متحجبة وبتصوم وتصلي واحسن من 1000  محجبة هل هي نجسة متنجسة وصدقي عن صدق هقلك حاجة لو شيلت اي حجاب عن اي واحدة مسلمة وحطيتة علي اي وحدة مسيحية هتلقيهم نفس اللبس الفرق الحجاب وممكن المسيحية لبسها يكون احسن  وصدقني يا اخي في مسلمات عندنا في الشارع مش متحجبين كل يوم بدعي ربنا انهم يتحجبو حتي لا يفتكرهم احد انهم مسيحين علي راي احد المعلقين علي النقاب
 قال انت لما تشوف وش المراة بتمجد الله سبحانة وتعالي وتقول الله وعلي فكرة المعلق مسلم وجة في برنامج 90 دقيقة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

كلنا جاوبناكي يا دينا بعقل وخاصتا انت الفادي و samer12 
 بالتعقل والفهم لكن انتي اصلا مش عاوزة تقتنعي اننا جاوبنا علي سؤالك وباستخفاف تعيدي جملتك


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى و خلااص حضرتك صنفوا برحتك



لنجعل الاعضاء والزوار حكم بيني وبينك والبينة علي من ادعي 

وساجاوبك  بايات تاني من الكتاب المقدسو كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن ( 1 تى 2 : 9 )

و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب ( 1 بط 3 : 3 ) 


ولننهي هذا 
بسؤال ردي علية سؤلتهولك قبل كدة 


> اتحداكي ان تعطيني نص واحد الكتاب يامر فية ان البنات تلبس البناطيل المحزقة او المذنقة علي حد قولك



جاوبي


----------



## *Dina* (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> يا استاذى انا سبق و قلت انى مش بتكلم على الشخص بذاته بيعمل ايه و قلتها صراحة كدة انا زيهم و عارفة انى غلط لكن يوم با بروح اصلى عارفة انى هكون بصلى ل ربنا فى بيوت الله فى الارض اللى هى بالنسبالى الجامع و بالنسبة لحضرتكوا الكنيسة تصرفات الشخص ف الشارع دى متهمنيش لكن انا بتكلم على تصرفات داخل الكنيسة نفسها
> يعنى الانسان و هو بيصلى المفروض يبقى ف منتهى الخشوع و الاحتشام و هو داخل احد بيوت الله
> يعنى انا بلبس اللى انا عايزاه ف الشارع و هتحاسب عليه لكن يوم ما هروح الجامع لازم البس لبس يليق بالمكان اللى انا رايحاله و حرمته و بلبس لبس محتشم علما اننا احنا كمان فى صلاتنا بنفصل بين النساء و الرجال
> لكن انا بتكلم عن لبسهم داخل الكنيسة اللى هى مكان العبادة اللى فيه القساوسة و كمان مفيش فصل بين رجال و نساء
> ازاى قوانين الله تخرق داخل مكان عبادته و ازاى القس يسمحلهم يصلوا كدة طلما ده مخالف لقوانين الله و الكتاب المقدس



ده اللى انا عايزة حضرتك تفسرهولى


----------



## *Dina* (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



marounandrew قال:


> كلنا جاوبناكي يا دينا بعقل وخاصتا انت الفادي و samer12
> بالتعقل والفهم لكن انتي اصلا مش عاوزة تقتنعي اننا جاوبنا علي سؤالك وباستخفاف تعيدي جملتك
> 
> 
> ...



مفيش اى حاجة بتدعو ل كدة اعرفها لانى مقرتش الانجيل كله و حضرتك قريته و قلت مفيش يبقى اكيد مفيش انا مصدقاك انا بتكلم على اللى عملة عليه اقتباس ده فسرهولى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



> يا استاذى انا سبق و قلت انى مش بتكلم على الشخص بذاته بيعمل ايه و قلتها صراحة كدة انا زيهم و عارفة انى غلط لكن يوم با بروح اصلى عارفة انى هكون بصلى ل ربنا فى بيوت الله فى الارض اللى هى بالنسبالى الجامع و بالنسبة لحضرتكوا الكنيسة تصرفات الشخص ف الشارع دى متهمنيش لكن انا بتكلم على تصرفات داخل الكنيسة نفسها
> يعنى الانسان و هو بيصلى المفروض يبقى ف منتهى الخشوع و الاحتشام و هو داخل احد بيوت الله
> يعنى انا بلبس اللى انا عايزاه ف الشارع و هتحاسب عليه لكن يوم ما هروح الجامع لازم البس لبس يليق بالمكان اللى انا رايحاله و حرمته و بلبس لبس محتشم علما اننا احنا كمان فى صلاتنا بنفصل بين النساء و الرجال
> لكن انا بتكلم عن لبسهم داخل الكنيسة اللى هى مكان العبادة اللى فيه القساوسة و كمان مفيش فصل بين رجال و نساء
> ازاى قوانين الله تخرق داخل مكان عبادته و ازاى القس يسمحلهم يصلوا كدة طلما ده مخالف لقوانين الله و الكتاب المقدس



نحن اولا ليس لنا دخل بتصرفات بعض الناس الحكم الفاصل الكتاب المقدس ولا تحاولي ان تقنعيني ان كل المسيحيات لبسها وحش بل قلة يا دينا هل تنكري وجود مسيحيات لبسهم اكثر احتراما من بعض المسلمات




> ازاى القس يسمحلهم يصلوا كدة طلما ده مخالف لقوانين الله



مين قلك كدة القساوسة ينبهون علي كل بنت الحشمة وفي الكنيسة الي بروحها ينبة القسيس بعدم التناول لكل من يلبس نصف كم  




> كمان مفيش فصل بين رجال و نساء



كذب كذب اثبتيلي      وانا هجبلك صور وقداديس تثبت كلامي


----------



## samer12 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*



*Dina* قال:


> انا عايزة اجابة على سؤالى و خلااص حضرتك صنفوا برحتك


   سلام ونعمة 
الأجابة على ماذا ؟؟؟ 
إن كان عن سؤالك بخصوص الحشمة فأعتقد أن الجواب وصل ! 
  1Ti 2:9  وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، 
والكلام واضح أن على النساء ليس فقط التزين بثياب الحشمة ولكن أيضاً مع ورع وتعقل 
أما إن كنت تقصدين لماذا لا يتقيد بعض المسيحيين بذلك فهذا شأن أخر 
وليس فقط بعض المسيحيين ولكن من جميع الأمم هناك من لا يتمسك بتعاليمه .
وأعتقد إن الموضوع منتهي ولا يحتاج إلى مماطلة أكثر من ذلك .   ​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بجد محيرنى ??*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*بعد أن صار هذا الموضوع جدلي جداً*
*وأنطلق لنقاط كثيرة ليس لها صلة بالسؤال ذات *
*فماذا نقول ؟؟؟؟؟*


samer12 قال:


> وأعتقد إن الموضوع منتهي ولا يحتاج إلى مماطلة أكثر من ذلك .​


*أعتقد هذا أنا أيضاً*​ 
*يغلق الموضوع*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

